# Walter PP



## Mkm (Dec 20, 2021)

_trying to get some clue as to the history of this. My Uncle served in the Korean War and WW2 and had this beauty in his collection _


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm afraid I can't help with the history of your pistol but it is a great looking gun.


----------



## leob (Dec 27, 2021)

Try this site, it seems to have some valuable info.









Some websites to help PP/PPK owners ID their guns


You might want to check out this site to help with the proof marks and such on your PP and PPKs, for identification purposes: http://www.phoenixinvestmentarms.com/archives/Proofmarks.pdf Also of note is the Walther method for marking the date of pistols with two letters. Here are the...




www.waltherforums.com





Saludos!!

Enviado desde mi SM-G975F mediante Tapatalk


----------

